# Bullet proof



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

I wonder how hard it would be to bulletproof a cyber truck? Just thinking out loud


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Both the body and glass should be able to resist small arms fire as-is.

https://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-cybertruck-electric-pickup-bulletproof-stainless-steel-body/
But perhaps you are referring to an official "bullet resistant" rating?
The body panels and glass would both probably need to be a thicker to resist three consecutive shots in the same location to achieve such a rating.

https://www.motor1.com/news/387133/tesla-cybertruck-not-bullet-resistant/


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

What size bullet?


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> What size bullet?


I plan on retiring to the Philippines eventually, and they seem to favor AKs, so 7.62?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

The best way to get a bulletproof Cybertruck is probably to not retire someplace where people shoot at you.

Second best way is you’ll have to hire a speciality limousine company to outfit the door panels and pillars with kevlar and/or ceramic, and replace all of the glass with bullet resistant acrylic. It’s going to make the vehicle very heavy, so you’ll probably need the dual/tri motor model to start out.

The windows Elon Musk demonstrated won’t work so well with small high velocity bullets. The glass resists puncturing to prevent break-ins and theft, but what you really need to stop a bullet is a material that traps it. That‘s what the bullet resistant acrylic does, it traps the bullet and slows it down.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> The best way to get a bulletproof Cybertruck is probably to not retire someplace where people shoot at you.


And where is that?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> And where is that?


I've lived in Ohio and Florida and never been shot at. I have friends in Nova Scotia Canada, London England, Nice France, and Florence Italy, and none of them have been shot at either.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

iChris93 said:


> And where is that?


Canada


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

Watched a YouTube video a little while back about a company that makes vehicles "military" or 007 like. It's one of, what feels like, a million Tesla videos watched. 

Sorry, don't have the link but feel like someone else on here might know the video and might share it.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> What size bullet?


a VERY valid point. Everything is relative.


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

> > Ed Woodrick said:
> 
> 
> What size bullet?





PalmtreesCalling said:


> a VERY valid point. Everything is relative.


BB-gun 😉


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

GigaTexas said:


> BB-gun 😉


AirSoft rifle??


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> AirSoft rifle??


H&K MP6SD5


----------

